# Sansa e260R mp3 download difficulties



## jcrawford777 (Nov 10, 2007)

I have a Sansa e260R 4GB mp3 player. The R designation just means it is set up through Rhapsody to work "seamlessly". And for the most part, it does. Only problem I am finding out is that it won't download certain files. I bought an audio Bible in wmp DRM format. I followed all the directions and it actually downloaded it onto the player through Rhapsody and WMP.
But it won't play. I made sure the transfer format was on wma. In WMP I get an error window that says I do not have sync rights and through Rhapsody I get an error window that says files cannot be converted to proper format. 
Anyone out there come across this problem yet? JC


----------



## dm01 (Oct 10, 2006)

Lemme guess, Windows Media Player 11?

WMP 11 and Rhapsody are still not completely compatible with each other, especially when trying to use a WMP DRM with the Rhapsody client.


----------

